# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Android-троян DroidJack теперь тоже маскируется под игру Super Mario Run

## olejah

Менее чем две недели назад был обнаружен троян Marcher, который маскировался под мобильную игру Super Mario Run, теперь печально известный вредонос DroidJack перенял ту же тактику. Для трояна DroidJack маскироваться под популярные мобильные игры далеко не новая тактика. В июле 2016 года этот вредонос уже распространялся под видом еще не вышедшей на тот момент для Android игры Pokemon GO. 

Теперь же DroidJack (также известный как SandroRAT), который крадет всю информацию с инфицированного устройства, использует для распространения популярность игры Super Mario Run.

Попадая в систему, троян сразу же запрашивает ряд разрешений, в число которых входят: доступ к данным вызовов, сообщениям, видео, фотографиям, контактам, закладкам и истории браузера.

Вредонос также может подключаться к Wi-Fi, читать и редактировать текстовые сообщения и даже делать телефонные звонки. Кроме того, исследователи обнаружили куда более опасный функционал трояна - он может выполнять удаленные команды, следить за пользователями, фотографировать их, записывать видео, звонки, и тому подобное.

Эксперты Zscaler обнаружили, что данная вредоносная программа может собирать данные WhatsApp на зараженных устройствах. Вся собранная информации хранится в базе данных, а затем отправляется в командный центр, URL которого жестко прописан в коде трояна.

«DroidJack RAT является еще одним примером того, что авторы вредоносных программ стремятся использовать популярные тенденции и всеобщий интерес для распространения своей продукции. Так что не будет лишним напомнить, что загружать приложения на Android-устройства лучше всегда из официального магазина Google Play» - подводит итог Zscaler.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

